# Upgrading Tv



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

It's time for a upgraded TV, old clifford 1500 gmc sierra with suspension upgrades has 187k he did what we needed, for the last three years. I am torn i love the 07 gmc classic 2500 duramax crewcab ( to much money)I have a great deal in works on a 08 tundra 5.7 double cab 4.3 rearend.I am not looking in the near future of upgrading my TT (09 250rs)for DW and kids love it. so my question... is the Tundra not enough truck for me. Tongue wait is 596 TT..payload 1560


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Roadking Custom said:


> It's time for a upgraded TV, old clifford 1500 gmc sierra with suspension upgrades has 187k he did what we needed, for the last three years. I am torn i love the 07 gmc classic 2500 duramax crewcab ( to much money)I have a great deal in works on a 08 tundra 5.7 double cab 4.3 rearend.I am not looking in the near future of upgrading my TT (09 250rs)for DW and kids love it. so my question... is the Tundra not enough truck for me. Tongue wait is 596 TT..payload 1560


As far as pulling power and wheelbase goes, the Tundra will be more than adequate. With a lot of weight in the front of the trailer, I just wonder what your loaded tongue weight will be. With a good weight distributing hitch and maybe airbags for the rear suspension on the Tundra, it will probably be ok. The big problem with the Tundra is lack of payload capacity. It doesn't take much to max out after you've loaded the truck with all your junk, people, pets, gas, whatever. Still, we've been throwing everything imaginable at the Tundra for the last four years, and it's just thumbed it's nose at me and said "is that all you've got?" It's been a great performer.


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

This will be my setup or gmc 2500
2008 5.7 Tundra double cab limited
2009 250rs
Resse dual cam 1200lbs
prodigy brake

i realy think the Trundra will handle the 250rs with no problem. some people here are towing heaver TT with the tundra. lets say i did my research and i would not tow anything larger then a 250rs with the (5800lbs dry wieght) tundra


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Roadking Custom said:


> This will be my setup or gmc 2500
> 2008 5.7 Tundra double cab limited
> 2009 250rs
> Resse dual cam 1200lbs
> ...


Lol, famous last words! We're on our 3rd Outback in six years, and just keep going bigger! I'm not sure if anybody here is pulling Kargoroos with a Tundra, but I think it's probably ok. The "rules" say that with our wheelbase, we should be able to pull up to 29-30 feet, and a little over 8,000 pounds to keep a margin of safety. In a few weeks, we'll be pulling 33 1/2 feet and 7,100 pounds dry


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Bigger is better. just pulled up at the house with a slightly used 08 Tundra 5.7 double cab with 32k for the price of 24k with the tradin of the 99 sierra. can't wait to pull the TT


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Roadking Custom said:


> Bigger is better. just pulled up at the house with a slightly used 08 Tundra 5.7 double cab with 32k for the price of 24k with the tradin of the 99 sierra. can't wait to pull the TT


Whoo-hoo!! Just expect lousy mileage from the Tundra - I get about 8-9mpg towing, 10-11 in the city and 15 on the highway going downhill with a tailwind.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> The big problem with the Tundra is lack of payload capacity. It doesn't take much to max out after you've loaded the truck with all your junk, people, pets, gas, whatever. Still, we've been throwing everything imaginable at the Tundra for the last four years, and it's just thumbed it's nose at me and said "is that all you've got?" It's been a great performer.


x2... payload specs on Tundra double cabs are around 1500... so with some occupants and gear... you start lowering leftover capacity pretty quick.

Having said that....

Our camping buddies tow a OB 268RL with their Tundra Double Cab Limited and love it. They towed a smaller TT last year....and the Outback is bigger and heavier...but tows nicer..... I think the OB suspension and weight balancing make for a good tow...even when approaching the limits of the tow vehicle.

Regardless of how close or over the payload spec you are... I think you'll be pretty happy. Of course, mileage is a different animal.... I tow a bigger heavier camper with my '06 F250 diesel...and get 20% better MPG (12 mpg) than my buddy towing the ismaller trailer with the Tundra and 3.73 rear end. Maintenance costs and fuel surcharge make it a wash though, IMHO. The Tundra rides like a dream when not towing compared to my F250 ;-)


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a 2007 Silverado Classic 1500HD with the 6.0 L and 3.73 gears. The payload is around 2800 lbs which is about 500 lbs less than a 2500HD. I like the truck, but the gas milleage is 9 mgg towing and 12 mpg around town. I think the gas milleage between a 2500HD with 4.10 gears and my truck should be about the same. I would go with a diesel as long as the price of diesel and gas stay as close as they are.


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

i was not getting any better miles with the old sierra. just read the spec's the tundra has 4.3 rear diff, and 10.5 ring gear and a hole lot of electronics. going to try the prodigy 3 for brake a friend has one and not using it. Free beeeeee..


----------

